# White strings coming out of Betta's anus



## khachdatinh

One of my bettas show some white strings coming out of its anus. I took the betta out and pull the strings off its anus. That things actually move! I've searched all over but found no answer. I fed the bettas blackworms a few days earlier. This is the first time i face this problem. Could it be the food that caused this?


----------



## PoptartShop

could it be some parasite or something?
it could be from the food, I've heard of that happening before.


----------



## vettech909

i might be wrong but this happend to me before.i think the strings were part of the worms that passed threw.


----------



## trashion

Yes, this sounds like some kind of parasite that the blackworms were carrying. This is why I've always avoided live food, I don't want my fish infested with parasites :\


----------



## khachdatinh

some people told me that those white things hanging off of the fish anus actually are internal tapeworms...urgg. I guess "prazi pro" would fix it.


----------



## emc7

That sucks. Someone was telling me he stopped feeding daphnia, because his fish got worms. I thought blackworms were supposed to be good. My little daphnia are gone, but my big ones (daphnia magna) are hanging in there. Are you coming to the April meeting?


----------



## khachdatinh

There's a meeting on April?


----------



## emc7

This Thusday. Talk is dwarf pikes.


----------



## khachdatinh

That's nice. You coming Elaine? I've never raise this specie before. probably will be interesting.


----------



## emc7

Thinking about coming. There's a concert that night too. But I think I should spread this stuff around, so that if I kill it I can get it back. I got it at an auction and have been feeding it soy flour. So far so good, but I don't harvest much. I was hoping the little ones would come back when it got warmer, but so far all i'm culturing is green water.


----------



## audzter

haha thats an internal parasite and there is no way you can heal it now that your betta is in bad shape :/
add salt like half table spoon then add rid all 1/2 table spoon, then water change after 3 days, dont feed, feed every after 2 days.
the thing is that the parasite came from live feeds that means your stupid worm did the parasite to your betta.


----------

